# bb gun ?



## bigbuck144

squirell with bb gun. now im thinking that i could only get a wabbit if i shoot through his eyes at a close distance.now im pretty sure squirells bodies are a bit softer. should i take a body shot or a eye shot so it goes into the brain?its a cyma bb gun and it shoots 350 feet per second.


----------



## Greegen

NONE! ive been shot point blank with a 400 fps airsoft gun and all it did was break the skin a little! DO NOT TRY TO KILL AN ANIMAL WITH AN AIRSOFT RIFLE PERIOD!


----------



## bigbuck144

ok i wont do it.


----------



## Greegen

thank you, sorry if i sounded harsh, but i wanted to get my point across. at least you asked instead of running around gunning things with an airsoft rifle.


----------



## bigbuck144

your welcome but the legal birds are dead meat.


----------



## bigbuck144

My wife shoots squirrels for sport. She lures them with birdseed and waits with her BB-gun w/sight. She aims for the head.

I told her that if she wants to keep the squirrels off the bird feeders, she shouldn't kill them. They are territorial, so if you just make them gun-shy, they'll keep the newbie squirrels away.

That's my theory, ennyway.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SEE PLENTY OF PEOPLE ARE DOING IT I FOUND THIS ON GOOGLE.SHE AIMS FOR THE HEAD .AND HER HUSBAND SAYS SHE SHOULDNT KILL THEM.SO APPERANTLY IT WILL KILL THEM!!!!!!I FOUND THIS ON GOOGLE.


----------



## Greegen

a bb gun maybe but an airsoft gun at 350fps NO! you are an imecile if you still think that 350fps will kill a squirrel humanely


----------



## bigbuck144

for the last time its a bb gun!and all bbguns are considered AIRSOFT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TO GET TECHNICLE THEYRE CALLED BB RIFLES.... :******: AND IF I HAVE TO SHOOT IT A FEW MORE TIMES I WILL. BECAUSE IM GOING TO EAT THEM!!!!!NOW I DONT WANT YOU TO BE MAD AT ME AND VICE VERSA...SO WHATS YOUR NAME AND HOW OLD ARE YOU ?


----------



## Greegen

my names eric and im 32. i have extensive airsoft experience and no all bb guns are not airsoft, airsoft guns shoot 6mm PLASTIC bbs. all airsoft guns are bb guns but not all bb guns are airsoft guns. If you kill a squirrel with that it would be a slow and very painful torturous death.


----------



## bigbuck144

WILL THEY SHOOT THE ''HARD BBS'' IN AN AIRSOFT OR WILL IT SHOOT IT BUT BE A BIT SLOWER TO HIT THE TARGET.WELL THEN IM GONNA SHOOT THEM A FEW TIMES EACH. TRYING TO HIT THEM IN THE SAME PLACE EVERY TIME.


----------



## carp_killer

just get a .22 and kill them humanly. we will all greatly appreciate it


----------



## 308

at least a pellet gun :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :bart: :soapbox: :soapbox:


----------



## 308

sorry had to get out anger :beer: :sniper:


----------



## ParkerBoy

dude you do not know wat your talking about so just cause you dont want to spend a little mony and get at least a pellet gun and kill humanly. you would have better luck with a bat so dont be shooting plastic bbs at things other than wat there made for 8)


----------



## bigbuck144

i got a .22 its my dad .well youth season starst tommorow and i dont even have the bb guns yet... so dont worry about it.


----------



## rsetty

A 7MM should take care of 'em. I would try that!!!!! :sniper:


----------



## jrricher

an air rifle has killed me many squirls, one shot, to the head, but from age 5-8 the sling shot is quiet and quite deadly.


----------



## bigbuck144

FINALLY SOME ONE KNOWS THAT IT WILL KILL THEM...


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter

you wanted our help and we gave it to you. Now you ***** and moan cause we gave you the strait truth. What do you want to here?!


----------



## carp_killer

lets keep this discussion civil guys. yes it might kill them and a slingshot might as well were not saying it wont kill them were saying it wont kill them humanly why not just do it right


----------



## bigbuck144

i would do it right but i want to use my guns and i dont have extra money to buy better .22 etc...


----------



## coyote_buster

A bolt action .22 ain't that expensive. If you don't ever want to spend money. Hunting might not be your sport. If you don't want to spend very much get a shotgun because of the wide variety of game you can use.


----------



## bigbuck144

i have a shot gun! i dont want to use it... i want to try something new. heres a list of my weapons...
.243 ruger
12.gauge remington
mathews compound bow! i ve got all i need 
plus two new bb guns that dont shoot plastic.they can but they will shoot solid bbs.


----------



## carp_killer

that mathews bow will work great for squirrells


----------



## coyote_buster

:withstupid: fufu arrows


----------



## bigbuck144

I CANT EVEN BUY A GUN UNTIL IM 18.IM ONLY 14!!!!!!!!


----------



## coyote_buster

Dad, Mom, Brother, Sister, Gramps, Grams None of these 18


----------



## bigbuck144

they all have those kinds of gun.LIKE I SAID I WANT TO EXPERIMENT.


----------



## rsetty

why did you even ask the question??? use whatever you want then


----------



## bigbuck144

yeah.why did i . that was stupid of me. ill show you guys some pics when i star nailing them! :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## ParkerBoy

alright go and make some squirrels suffer tru sports men right there ladies and gental men


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter

yup. given hunters a bad name everywhere. IF you do get one do get some pics it'll take you the rest of your life but whoe cares right?


----------



## bigbuck144

i was joking around. and IM NOT THEM WITH A BB GUN! I WANTED TO SEE WHAT YOU GUYS THOUGHT AND IM NOT GOING TO OK !


----------



## 308

I HATE YOU :lol:  :lol:  :beer:


----------



## bigbuck144

hey 308 where do you live in pa ?


----------



## ishootstuff

I live in PA, great place


----------



## bigbuck144

those bb guns i got are a piece of crap! im sending them back! they were all broken when they got to my house and i want a full refund! :******: :******:


----------



## Greegen

never buy cyma. If your serious about airsoft get a tokyo marui. Their expensive but they run for years. One time this guy had his warehouse flooded by a hurricane after the water was taken out he tried 10 of the tokyo maruis that he had stored their and they all worked. These things can take a beating and keep rockin' out bb's


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter

bigbuck144 said:


> I CANT EVEN BUY A GUN UNTIL IM 18.IM ONLY 14!!!!!!!!


your 14 and married? As I recall you said your WIFE likes to shoot squirrels with a bb gun.


----------



## bigbuck144

if youre talking about the married thing i copied that off of google from a guy whose wife shoots them with bbs.


----------



## 308

The Ebensburg Area :sniper:


----------



## bigbuck144

cool youre only a half an hour from me ...


----------



## Stonegoblet

Yeah really, what was up with that? You're wife shoots em, and you're 14? Man, what I'd give to be a ladies man like you! :lol: I guess suffering squirrels are big with the ladies, eh?


----------



## bigbuck144

i dont have a wife.lol.i copied that wife thing off of google!


----------



## 308

I live in the Ebensburg area :beer:


----------



## bigbuck144

awsome .we live soo close.


----------



## huntindog

um actually here in colorado i can buy a gun and im only 13!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daisy1894hunter

:eyeroll: :withstupid: squirell with bb gun. now im thinking that i could only get a wabbit if i shoot through his eyes at a close distance.now im pretty sure squirells bodies are a bit softer. should i take a body shot or a eye shot so it goes into the brain?its a cyma bb gun and it shoots 350 feet per second.


----------



## dfisher

Trust me, squirrels are not softer than bunnies are. If you have too shoot one with that BB gun, go for the eye.

Good luck,
Dan


----------

